# Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich



## bmg1900 (22. Apr. 2012)

Liebe Gartenteichgemeinde,
meine Behörde hat es mir erlaubt, mein Regenwasser vom Dach (185m2) über einen Gartenteich zu entwässern. Das Projekt ist jetzt soweit, dass die Abwasserrohre nun im Garten auf 80 cm tiefe angekommen sind, ich aber noch gute 15 meter zum Teich zu überbrücken habe. Hat jemand zu dieser Thematik Erfahrung, weiterführende Lektüre oder einfach nur einen Tip.
Ich bin um jeden verlegen

LG Thomas


----------



## fbr (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Hallo Thomas,
soll es ein Gartenteich (Fische,..) oder nur ein offenes Sickerbecken werden?


----------



## archie01 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> soll es ein Gartenteich (Fische,..) oder nur ein offenes Sickerbecken werden?



Hallo
Ein Fischteich kann das nicht werden , denn ich kenne keine Fische , die das Wasser in dieser Qualität  ertragen würden......
Da kommt jede Menge giftiges Zeugs mit , das eine Fischhaltung ausschließt.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Hallo Thomas,

die Frage von Franz ist recht wichtig und auch der Hinweis von Archie. 

Ich selbst nutze das Regenwasser im Teich, aber nur in der Fläche des Teiches. 

Wenn Du 185 m² Dach hast und einen 10m² Teich, spült Dir ein Regenguß den Teich komplett durch. 
Es kommen Nährstoffe und ggf. Schadstoffe in den Teich und der Teich wird zum grünen Tümpel. 
Das kannst Du reinigen und beim nächsten Regenguß gehts von vorne los.
Heißt: Keine Freude am Teich, trotz dass immer wieder Frischwasser eingeleitet wird) 

Deswegen, die Dachfläche passt aus meiner Sicht nicht zum Teich. zweige einige Liter ab, so dass der Teich in einer vernünftigen Größenordnung Wasser wechselt. Das Wasser sollte auch gefiltert werden. Ich nutze dazu einen Regenwasserbachlauf als Pflanzenfilter.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Eine Zwangseinleitung in den Teich, ohne die Option das Wasser auch woanders hin abzuleiten ist nichts.
Ich selbst nütze auch das Dachwasser zum Nachfüllen - meine Goldis haben mit der Wasserqualität kein Problem. Ich hab aber auch die Möglichkeit über eine Klappe das Wasser einfach abzuleiten (bei mir geht das noch in die Kanalisation  - Haus ist BJ 96).

Gruß Nori


----------



## bmg1900 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> soll es ein Gartenteich (Fische,..) oder nur ein offenes Sickerbecken werden?



Hallo Franz,
es soll schon ein Gartenteich werden vielleicht in Kombination mit einer Sumpflandschaft.
Bei der Grösse des Teiches bin ich noch sehr flexibel. 

LG aus MG
Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Hallo Thomas,

in Deutschland und Umgegend fallen im Jahr durchschnittlich 740 l / m²
Quelle: 
http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/r/regenmenge.htm

heißt: bei 185 m² = 136,900 Liter im Jahr + Teichfläche
sind 11.500 Liter im Monat + Teichfläche

Bei einem 150.000 Liter Teich wäre das eine erträglich Menge da es nur 10% ausmacht.

Bei einem 21.000 Liter Teich ist das jeden Monat ein halber Wasserwechsel = grünes Nährstoffreiches Wasser zzgl. der Teichfläche.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bmg1900 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> in Deutschland und Umgegend fallen im Jahr durchschnittlich 740 l / m²
> Quelle:
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Infos. Die Problematik mit dem verdreckten Regenwasser hatte ich bis jetzt nicht auf dem Plan. Könnte man nicht mit einer Einleitung des Regenwassers zuerst in eine Sumpffläche und dann nötigenfalls die Weiterleitung in den Teich, die Schlechtwasserbilanz aufbessern? 

Danke nochmal und lg aus Mg
Thomas


----------



## fbr (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Hallo Thomas,


> Sumpffläche und dann nötigenfalls die Weiterleitung in den Teich, die Schlechtwasserbilanz aufbessern?


Wenn Du in 80 cm tiefe besser 100cm zum Teich kommst, musst Du dann fast an die Oberfläche aufsteigen.
Wenn die Sumpffläche recht lang ist ob das dann funktioniert kann Dir sicher einer der Jungs beantworten.
Was machst Du im Winter wenn alles friert mit dem Tauwasser?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Hallo Thomas,

Das Regenwasser an sich ist aller erste Sahne. Es ist destilliertes Wasser, also sauber und rein.

AAber bei einem Regenguß werden alle schwebstoffe aus der Luft aufgenommen. Dazu kommt noch der Dreck vom Dach. 
Jetzt kommt es darauf an, wo Du wohnst und wieviele Industrieluftverschmutzung Du hast. Diese kommt auch noch dazu.

Wenn sich bei Dir 10 Gramm Schmutz (Pollen, Dreck, Blätter,...) auf 1 m² Dach befinden. Befördert der nächste Regen bei 183 m² fast 2 kg Dreck in den Teich. Wenn es 50 mal regnet im Jahr sind das 100 kg.

Das ist das eigentliche Problem. 

Deswegen habe ich auch einen Filter vor dem Teich. Erst einen Grobfilter und dann einen Pflanzenfilter zur Wasseraufbereitung. 

Einige haben sich auch einen Hahn an das Regenrohr gemacht. Das heißt, sie lassen es ein wenig regnen (Bis das Dach sauber ist) und stellen erst dann um auf Teichbefüllung.


Das Moorbett ist bei entsprechender Größe und Bepflanzung sicher geeignet, aber es muß vorgefiltert werden, sonst wirds ein Hochbeet.

Sag mal, wie groß Du Deinen Teich in etwa planst.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## katja (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

sollen denn nun fische rein oder nicht?


----------



## Jutta (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Wir haben auch unsere Dachabflüsse in den zukünftigen Teich abgeleitet.
Danach habe wir die Stadt kommen lassen und das registrieren lassen, weil wir nun für diese Flächen kein Abwasser mehr zahlen brauchen.


----------



## Gunnar (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Dachentwässerung über Gartenteich*

Hallo.
    Ich kann mich den Schilderungen von Thomas und Nori nur anschließen.
  Wasser vom Dach is ne feine Sache, jedoch nur, wenn das Dach keinerlei oder nur noch wenige Nährstoffe für die anschließende Sumpfzone oder ein Bachlauf zu bieten hat.

  ...mach  doch mal eine Bild, damit man eine Vorstellung hat, wie die Gegebenheiten bei dir so sind....

  ...wir haben auch die Möglichkeit das Wasser von Dach einzuleiten, allerdings wird die Klappe erst geöffnet, wenn es einige Tage RICHTIG geregnet hat....dann gehts mit dem Regenwasser  erst in den Bachlauf mit ne menge Pflanzen als Filter und dann in den Teich.
  Ist die Klappe geschlossen werden die Blumen und Pflanzen um den Bachlauf versorgt.
  Das klappt so seit sehr vielen Jahren....

  ...hier mal zwei Bilder...die sind vom April 2011, da sind die Filterpflanzen noch recht klein...


----------

